# Keepforest Devastator Warzone Free Edition - First Playthrough of this cool, free library



## wahey73 (Jun 17, 2021)

This free library together with the Ferrum Free Edition guarantee lots of fun in my opinion 
In this short video I just play through all the different sounds included in the free pack. Enjoy


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 20, 2021)

when try to use this library (the free one) it comes up in demo mode in kontakt 😳 (yes i have the full version of kontakt)


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 20, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> when try to use this library (the free one) it comes up in demo mode in kontakt 😳 (yes i have the full version of kontakt)


You need to activate it through Native Access. Keepforest will send you the activation key 😊. Real cool library, I hope to find the time soon to write a track with it


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 20, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> You need to activate it through Native Access. Keepforest will send you the activation key 😊. Real cool library, I hope to find the time soon to write a track with it


yup got it 👍🏻 thank you .
Sounds Great ...AWESOME of keepforrest to make these little 'try me' packs...Definitely makes me way more likely to purchase their libs.Good move.


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 20, 2021)

Me too, quite sure I'll get myself one of the Devastators soon, even if it is quite difficult to decide in my opinion. The actual three sound very similar one to the other and it is hard to find informations what the actual differences are between them.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 22, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Me too, quite sure I'll get myself one of the Devastators soon, even if it is quite difficult to decide in my opinion. The actual three sound very similar one to the other and it is hard to find informations what the actual differences are between them.


Aside from the sounds , I think Warzone is the only one in the Devastator series that allows you to import your own sounds into the pulse designer and export midi from the step sequencer to the DAW.


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 22, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> I think Warzone is the only one in the Devastator series that allows you to import your own sounds into the pulse designer and export midi from the step sequencer to the DAW.


Exporting Midi from the Step sequencer is a real cool feature, know it from Cerberus. Comes in handy from time to time. But personally, I nearly like the sounds from Devastator Death Match more...will be a hard choice


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 23, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Exporting Midi from the Step sequencer is a real cool feature, know it from Cerberus. Comes in handy from time to time. But personally, I nearly like the sounds from Devastator Death Match more...will be a hard choice


Death Match would be my choice too. The pads sounds amazing in that one. Oh look , Keep Forest is having a sale now, uh oh.


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 23, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> Oh look , Keep Forest is having a sale now, uh oh.


that's not fair....my wallet will bleed


----------

